# Clarification of HDMI AWG Ratings?



## crellion

Monoprice has several different HDMI cable ratings going from 22AWG upto 28AWG... Can anyone explain how these ratings impact performance of the cable?


----------



## CriticalListener




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crellion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Monoprice has several different HDMI cable ratings going from 22AWG upto 28AWG... Can anyone explain how these ratings impact performance of the cable?



They affect the length the HDMI cable can transmit without losing the signal. I wouldn't use a 28 AWG cable for more than 15 ft. I personally use a 22 AWG cable from Monoprice at 50' with no adverse affects. Beyond 50' I would strongly recommend some type of booster HDMI cable.


----------



## crellion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CriticalListener* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They affect the length the HDMI cable can transmit without losing the signal. I wouldn't use a 28 AWG cable for more than 15 ft. I personally use a 22 AWG cable from Monoprice at 50' with no adverse affects. Beyond 50' I would strongly recommend some type of booster HDMI cable.



So the higher the AWG is, the higher potential for signal loss occurs? Should I stick with a low-number AWG then?


----------



## CriticalListener




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crellion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So the higher the AWG is, the higher potential for signal loss occurs? Should I stick with a low-number AWG then?



Gauge for wire is the same as for shotguns, the lower the bigger. So a 22 AWG wire is significantly thicker than a 28 AWG, just like a 12 gauge shotgun is bigger than a 16 gauge.


The thicker the wires, the less signal loss. Same goes for speaker wire - 12 gauge is much thicker than 16 gauge and signal loss is reduced ( Ohms law specifies resistance - the thicker the cable the less resistance [all things being equal, which means if you are measuring copper wire at 12 gauge, don't measure with a tin wire at 16 gauge]).


For HDMI, I'd stick with the lowest AWG your budget allows, but under 15ft you should be fine with 28 AWG because the signal loss will be imperceivable.


----------



## crellion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CriticalListener* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gauge for wire is the same as for shotguns, the lower the bigger. So a 22 AWG wire is significantly thicker than a 28 AWG, just like a 12 gauge shotgun is bigger than a 16 gauge.
> 
> 
> The thicker the wires, the less signal loss. Same goes for speaker wire - 12 gauge is much thicker than 16 gauge and signal loss is reduced ( Ohms law specifies resistance - the thicker the cable the less resistance [all things being equal, which means if you are measuring copper wire at 12 gauge, don't measure with a tin wire at 16 gauge]).
> 
> 
> For HDMI, I'd stick with the lowest AWG your budget allows, but under 15ft you should be fine with 28 AWG because the signal loss will be imperceivable.



Unfortunately, Monoprice doesn't have 22-AWG rated cables under 25ft... I want something around 15 to 20 ft, but they only have those lengths at 24-AWG or higher, should I get those?


----------



## CriticalListener




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crellion* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Monoprice doesn't have 22-AWG rated cables under 25ft... I want something around 15 to 20 ft, but they only have those lengths at 24-AWG or higher, should I get those?



24 AWG for under 25' should be fine.


----------



## RSongco

My Tosh HD-A2 connected to my Sanyo PLV-Z2 projector via a 35' HDMI cable (using a DVI adapter) is producing an image with a lot of noise (green pixelization in bright areas). Is this a situation where I should get (a) lower gauge HDMI cable, (b) an HDMI signal booster or (c) a more heavily shielded cable?


----------



## JeffAHayes

I wasn't really even aware of the gauge issue with HDMI cables until today. While I knew there were different gauges for speaker wires, considering most HDMI cables were ALSO specced out using many other factors, I simply didn't even THINK about gauge as a factor. Then I received an HDMI splitter I ordered through Amazon's storefront so I can split the HDMI output from my PC to my monitor and my HDTV. It's a powered splitter and the very sparse manual that came with it specified 26 gauge cables, but I don't know if that was a maximum, a minimum, or a guideline.


At any rate, at that point I looked at the two cables I ordered with it -- a 1.5 foot cable just to hook it up, and another 6-foot cable that was pretty inexpensive... Both were 28-gauge. I just checked all my other HDMI cables I'm using with my TV and so forth, and they either don't have any specs on them, or they all say 28 gauge, EXCEPT the cord I'm using for my computer monitor -- and I don't remember where I got this one, but it's about twice as thick and has a sort of "fabric" exterior... I think it MUST be a lower gauge than 28, although that's a short connection, so if that cable's long enough I may re-purpose it for the TV from my splitter box, once I hook it up... It's a pretty stiff cable, anyway, which makes rotating this pivotable monitor a bit tough, which I sometimes need to do for editing documents and photos.


The longest cable I currently have is 12 feet (I got 2 12-foot cables, plus two bottles of screen cleaner and 2 screen cleaning cloths for $30 at Costco -- those two are both 28 AWG, but the cables look pretty good -- the little black one that came with my Blu-Ray player, by contrast, doesn't even have an AWG rating printed on it and looks pretty flimsy, but the picture on the TV looks fine, so I'm not complaining.

Jeff


----------



## FiberOpticDude

RSongco, go with option A or B, shielding is rarely an issue with HDMI.


----------



## sk8conz

28 AWG is good for anything upto 5m

26 AWG is good for upto 15m

24 AWG is good for upto 20m


By "good" I mean it will pass 1080p60 without any extenders or boosters


----------



## JeffAHayes

Now being very curious what different cables are, I've been going to the HDMI cable section in every store I visit that sells them and looking. It NEVER seems to be on the packaging, but it's printed on SOME of the cables -- others have MUCH text printed on them... all SORTS of fancy stuff about temperature tolerances and other things, but NO AWG mention... Ironically, yet MUCH to my delight, I found 30 AWG printed on the side of MONSTER Cables, proving what I've long suspected -- that Monster Cables are not only no better than others, but actually may be even LESSER cables.


Most of the Belkin cables looked really good, but THOSE were always ones with MUCH text on them, but none of it included an AWG rating. As they were almost always thicker than others, I suspect their AWG rating is likely usually "good enough or better," but I still don't understand why they don't list it. That cable I have that has a sort of cloth exterior is a Belkin cable, and it's about a centimeter thick! There's NOTHING printed on it, though, and although I found the packaging for it at Sam's -- it's one of the major cables they sell -- the packaging had all sorts of stuff about how good the cable is, including a diagram of how it's built, but said NOTHING about an AWG rating.

Jeff


----------



## Colm

Larger gauge wire does not necessarily make a better HDMI cable. There are more important factors, such as the consistency of the impedance throughout the cable, crosstalk, etc. However, everything else being equal, you may be able to get better distance out of larger wire.


The thickness of the cable means absolutely nothing. That thickness may be due to the jacket. A thick jacket does nothing for the performance of the cable.


----------



## googlegod

The hdmi voltage/amperage is so low the gauge shouldn't mean a thing, on paper that is ! Speaker and power cord wire needs to be larger to carry the higher amperage and so not to heat-up and break down and be a fire hazard.


----------



## Colm

Well, almost. A bigger wire will help in HDMI long runs, assuming you are starting with a good cable in the first place.


----------



## crutschow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googlegod* /forum/post/17320183
> 
> 
> The hdmi voltage/amperage is so low the gauge shouldn't mean a thing, on paper that is ! Speaker and power cord wire needs to be larger to carry the higher amperage and so not to heat-up and break down and be a fire hazard.



Actually, the gauge does affect the HDMI cable signal due to the skin effect which causes high frequency attenuation. A larger gauge has lower skin effect resistance which reduces this attenuation.


----------



## JeffAHayes

Well, I think you're pretty much right about a "thicker cable exterior" probably not meaning much, since it likely COULD just mean a thicker "wrapping."


HOWEVER, one caveat. I've been pretty impressed with just about everything I've ever bought with the Belkin name on it. I went to their website to look at their cables there, and the cable I spent $20 for at Sam's Club was like 3 or 4 times that price at their website! Looked the same, at least -- same length, same as far as I could tell, lol.


Since my LONGEST cable is 12 feet, I figure I'm OK, regardless, and I haven't had any obvious affects from any of my cables so far.

Jeff


----------



## FaithfulSinner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffAHayes* /forum/post/17317466
> 
> 
> Ironically, yet MUCH to my delight, I found 30 AWG printed on the side of MONSTER Cables, proving what I've long suspected -- that Monster Cables are not only no better than others, but actually may be even LESSER cables.Jeff



That is not a shock at all. I just posted on another forum about specs. They are the most important when it comes to HDMI. AWG is one of those important factors. 28AWG and even 30AWG is OK for short runs, but HDMI is sensitive and 22-24AWG is the best option for longer runs.


Monster makes you pay for their advertising, they still pay 2$ per cable from China like most large cable companies. They sell you the idea that their cable, with the same(if not inferior), specs is worth the $100.00 price tag. Completely unnecessary. Hopefully more people get educated on things like this so they don't get ripped.


----------



## Rebound

I don't think HDMI was intended for super heavy, fat cables. The connector can begin to strain when you have a heavy cable attached to it.


----------



## JeffAHayes

Well the Belkin cable I'm talking about is NOT ridiculously thick, or anything (and I'm betting that although they DON'T list AWG specs anywhere, it's probably AWG 28-24. and probably only 28, which is fine, as it's only 8 feet long). It just has a relatively thick shielding on it, which feels like some sort of textile on the outside, rather than rubber or whatever or some type of rubberized plastic, like most cables. As I said, you can see them at Sam's club, if anyone wants to take a look. They're three or four times the price at the Belkin website.

Jeff


----------

